# Kindle Fire on the way!!!!



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I ordered my Kindle Fire on Wednesday evening and I will be recieving it on Monday!!! I am a now officially a "Kindle Junkie" LOL! I started with the Kindle 2, upgraded to a Kindle 3 with 3g and keyboard, and now I "found" an excuse to get a Fire!!! I also want to thank this site for being so helpful with all information to any of the three kindles listed


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks! After reading se if the posts on the fire forum I am really getting anxious. I can't wait to tear into that box, although I won't really be able to play with it too much because it is supposed to be my Christmas gift. LOL


----------



## lockenest (Nov 26, 2011)

bevie125 said:


> Thanks! After reading se if the posts on the fire forum I am really getting anxious. I can't wait to tear into that box, although I won't really be able to play with it too much because it is supposed to be my Christmas gift. LOL


I'm in the same boat, however, I don't think I'll be able to keep myself from playing with it too much! I found this board yesterday, and after reading so many different posts, I can't wait! There is so much "Kindle Fire Goodness" to be had...LOL!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lockenest, 

welcome to KindleBoards!  We're excited to have so many new folk joining us in the fun here!

Betsy


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Congrats to Bevie and Lockenest on the arrival of your Fire!


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats...Once the Kindle bug bites, you are helpless from their on...I got the Fire and then picked up another Kindle Keyboard on sale to have an extra...Don't know why, "I was possessed by the Kindle Spirit"  Maybe, Kris Kindle is in the air...LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome pitbullandfire!

You're going to fit in just fine here!

Betsy


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Welcome pitbullandfire!
> 
> You're going to fit in just fine here!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you Betsy...I've been a lurker, but now I'm active...Does that mean I'm now a stalker? Been reading too many Koontz novels on my Fire...LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  Love your avatar!

Glad you decided to join the fun.

Betsy


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! Love your avatar!
> 
> Glad you decided to join the fun.
> 
> Betsy


Thank you...The reason I'm here is cause I sold my Ipad to fund the new addiction...and it's proving to be worse than illegal drugs!!! LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to Kindle Boards.  It's a great place.  I sold my iPad to upgrade to the iPad 2.  I ordered it but am having to wait for it to arrive.  

Yesterday was a rainy day and I was missing my iPad.  Here I am on the Kindle Fire section.  Need I say more


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Someone Nameless said:


> Welcome to Kindle Boards. It's a great place. I sold my iPad to upgrade to the iPad 2. I ordered it but am having to wait for it to arrive.
> 
> Yesterday was a rainy day and I was missing my iPad. Here I am on the Kindle Fire section. Need I say more


LMAO...I'm sorry to laugh, but I'm an immediate gratification type of guy...That's why I bought the Fire before the iPad is sold and had to have it right away to make sure my books would be loaded and ready for visually courting the pages...LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm sorta 'immediate gratification' too.  I was not planning to buy the Fire at all but I couldn't wait for my new iPad!!!!  It has worked out well.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

The bad part is when I picked up the K3 because it was on sale and I thought having a spare would be good...What part of rational thinking was that??  Just like an addict needing another fix...


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I can relate, but I don't smoke or drink or have any other vices.


----------



## ffvp (Oct 12, 2011)

I am told I am getting a Kindle Fire for Christmas. I have taken over my husband's Kindle, a birthday gift from our youngest son in March. I guess he wants it back. I hope he doesn't want me to share the Fire.   Sooo looking forward to seeing our two illustrated books in full Kindle color, and also finishing up the next illustrated book, a YA mystery adventure featuring favorite literary characters.


----------

